# dogs swimming in pools with chlorine?



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

anyone let there dog swim in a pool, what about the chlorine? I recently bought a smaller pool for Macy to swim in for exercise, is the chlorine bad for her how should I handle that?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well it won't be good for her, rinse off really well when done. Gratefully the pool my dogs swim in is mostly cleaned by light therapy.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> Well it won't be good for her, rinse off really well when done. Gratefully the pool my dogs swim in is mostly cleaned by light therapy.


are there other options? it is one of those intex pools from walmart.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I really don't think in your case there are other options unless you just chose to drain it often and not use anything


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

There are some options in here :smile:

Use natural alternatives to pool chemicals | GreenYour.com


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> There are some options in here :smile:
> 
> Use natural alternatives to pool chemicals | GreenYour.com



All I found were the ionization units that were really, really pricey...........


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I used to have a lab and a pool. Naturally the two were inseperable. Haha. I never had any issues with her. However, some dogs might have sensitivities that mine didn't. That could, of course, be an issue. I would definitely just rinse your dog off if you are worries about it. Now, I don't have a pool but where I live there are a lot of lakes and neighborhood ponds that I take my new lab, Baxter, to and he loves it. I still try to rinse him off after going in there too though.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

This one is the sonic one, pretty neat.
http://www.gerberpumps.com/lg-sonic---ultrasonic-algae-control-system.html

This one is the saltwater one.
Buy a Chlorine Saltwater Generator System - Intex Model 601


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

I researched this when we bought an Intex pool for my dog's water therapy. I couldn't really find any economical options. We ended up just giving her a bath after each swim -- we did buy a conditioner, though, to help with her coat.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Riddle does underwater treadmill weekly, and it is chlorinated. Even with her sensitive skin, it doesn't bother her. Just bathe on a regular basis.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Grey said:


> I researched this when we bought an Intex pool for my dog's water therapy. I couldn't really find any economical options. We ended up just giving her a bath after each swim -- we did buy a conditioner, though, to help with her coat.


That is what I bought and for the same reason. I will have to research how to take care of it, never had a pool before.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Rvent said:


> That is what I bought and for the same reason. I will have to research how to take care of it, never had a pool before.


We didn't clean it often enough and it became too filthy. My own fault, but we could never really get the chlorine to take to it right. After we had her in the pool probably 5-7 times, she jumped in the lake at the dog park and we kind of just forgot about the pool. In the beginning, I went and bought a doggie life jacket for her, thinking she'd need it in the pool -- but it ended up working better without one and just walking with her.

Good luck! I hope that you see some progress. Swimming has REALLY helped Quinn. The vet's office made me feel like we HAD to go to underwater therapy -- but sessions here are just astronomically high. It made me feel like a "bad parent" for not going, but I just couldn't afford it (because, at that time, a hip replacement for Quinn was still very much a possibility and in my mind).

Progress may not be immediate -- but just keep it up! And make sure to clean the damn thing, unlike me.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Jackson swims all the time in my dads pool. He drinks out of it, too, whoops. No problems in almost 5 years. He gets bathed weekly.


----------

